# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  لسوفت الاصلي للرسيفر Ig S-100

## yassirali66

*السوفت الاصلي للرسيفر Ig S-100 
 بالريموت الاصلي 
 لان السوفت الاخر بيوقف الريموت ويشغل عليه 

ريموت ترومان250 

windows-1256''Gx6101C[1].bin.zip




UpdateD_V1[1].200.rar‏ 
*

----------

